# Seid ihr wirklich mit eurer Internetleistung zufrieden?



## Dyfcom (4. November 2014)

Hallo Community,

da PCGH Heute ein Artikel veröffentlicht hat, wo *NUR* 7% mit ihrer Internetleistung unzufrieden ist, möchte ich hier im Forum mal Fragen, wer ist zufrieden und wer nicht?

Antwortet mit Ja oder Nein, wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr auch eine Begründung dazu schreiben 

Link zum Artikel


----------



## skone222 (4. November 2014)

ja bin zufrieden, habe aber auch eine 100mb Leitung von KD


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. November 2014)

[X]Nein, ich bin unzufrieden, weil:
50% Schwankung meiner 16K Leitung
Ping mal bei 27 ms und mal bei 270ms
IP-Telefonie mind. 3 tage im Monat nicht funktioniert!
Annex-J der größte


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. November 2014)

[X] Ja, ich bin zufrieden. Brauche kein 1Gb/s. Habe aktuell stabile 6mb/s, Ping bei ~50


----------



## machine4 (4. November 2014)

Bin sehr zufrieden. 200mbit/s mit 9ms Ping.
Zu Annex j kann ich sagen. Das ich bei allen Umstellungen auf Annex j immer eine viel höhere Bandbreite erzielt habe. Hat sich immer gelohnt und machte keine Probleme.


----------



## TheOnLY (4. November 2014)

Ja, ich bin zufrieden
64mbit von Unitymedia mit stabilem niedrigem Ping


----------



## Zergoras (4. November 2014)

Ja zufrieden, 200.000 zu jeder Tageszeit, was will ich mehr.


----------



## ColorMe (4. November 2014)

[x] unzufrieden
Als ob die 8.000er Leitung nicht schon Zumutung genug wären, bekomme ich von A1 noch den Router aus der Hölle.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. November 2014)

Nein unzufrieden. 6000 nicht zu jeder Tageszeit, ich will mehr.


----------



## HardcoreKoH (4. November 2014)

[x]_ Ja, ich bin zufrieden_

16.000er Leitung und zu 90% bekomm ich meist sogar 1,8 Mb/s bei raus. 

Bin aber am überlegen mir eine 50er anzuschaffen.


----------



## aloha84 (4. November 2014)

bin zufrieden:
aktuell 16mBit absolut stabil über Telekom
möglich wären über Telekom 100MBit, über an.de 500MBit


----------



## Fabuk (4. November 2014)

Unzufrieden will sobald man den Fernseher anmacht hab ich nur noch hälfte von meiner 16kLeitung   zur verfügung wegen Swisscom TV


----------



## alexissss (4. November 2014)

30er leitung von kd und keine probleme

okeyy evtl 1tag im monate down wegen wartung
ist aber nicht die regel


----------



## Geldmann3 (4. November 2014)

Bin bei Unitymedia und habe momentan praktisch 160Mbit/s Upload, 5Mbit/s Download und meist einen Ping von unter 10ms.

Bin dennoch unzufrieden, da ich am liebsten 20MBit/s Up+Down hätte. 160Mbit/s Download finde ich unnötig schnell, brauche ich nicht wirklich und die 5 Mbit/s Upload sind wiederum lächerlich langsam.


----------



## rhyn2012 (4. November 2014)

bin zufrieden mit meiner 16k leitung  zum zoken absolut ausreichend ping um die 20


----------



## Frontline25 (4. November 2014)

ja ich bin zufrieden mit der 100k leitung von unity ... auch wenn ich mir mehr upload als 5 k wünschte ....


----------



## dsdenni (4. November 2014)

Ping ist zu jeder Tageszeit zwischen 16-25 MS aber von 16K kommen nur 12k an. Ist zwar net schlecht aber ich würde lieber mehr haben


----------



## Gamer090 (4. November 2014)

Bin zufrieden -> 20Mb/s Down und 2Mb/s Up, das reicht bis jetzt immer, sogar YT Videos @Full HD laden schnell.


----------



## FrozenPie (4. November 2014)

Bin zufrieden mit meiner 50k Leitung von der Telekom und Downloads sind stabil zwischen 5 und 5.5 MB/s und einem Ping von 20 ms 
Störungen des Internets/Fernsehens oder Telefons sind seit 3 Jahren bisher nicht einmal vorgekommen


----------



## Zergoras (4. November 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> ja ich bin zufrieden mit der 100k leitung von unity ... auch wenn ich mir mehr upload als 5 k wünschte ....


 
Es gibt jetzt neue Verträge, da gibts dann statt 5k, 10k Upload. Nicht die Welt, aber immerhin das Doppelte.


----------



## Lumbo3000 (4. November 2014)

Nein nicht wirklich.  Ich habe nur ne 16k Leitung mit nem Ping von 25-30, die reicht fürs tägliche surfen etc. zwar aus. Will man aber mal ein neues Spiel mit 20gb+ runterladen ist es schon nervig, gerade da mein Rechner so laut ist, dass ich daneben nicht schlafen kann. Das schnellste, von dem was ich weiß das es anliegt, ist LTE 50k aber da sollen ja die Pings relativ schlecht sein?


----------



## Frontline25 (4. November 2014)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt neue Verträge, da gibts dann statt 5k, 10k Upload. Nicht die Welt, aber immerhin das Doppelte.


nunja aber ich glaub kaum ich kann mein vater davon überreden ;D


----------



## Thallassa (4. November 2014)

Ich hab ne 120 mbit/s Leitung - joah, ich bin durchaus zufrieden. Wobei M-Net ja jetzt die 300 mbit/s anbietet, leider ist mir das Ganze noch ein bisschen zu teuer, zumal ich vllt. bald umziehen muss


----------



## azzih (4. November 2014)

Jo 50k reichen mir aus, der Ping ist auch gut.


----------



## tammer (4. November 2014)

Bin unzufrieden!

3 Junge Leute im Haus mit 10K und 1Mbit Upload einfach zu wenig. 2 Dörfer maximal 1km von uns weg, haben dieses Jahr ne Glasfaseranbindung bekommen, und wir gucken da dumm aus der Wäsche


----------



## CoreLHD (4. November 2014)

[X] Vollkommen unzufrieden

Mit 200 *Kbit/s* im Download lässt sich nicht besonders viel machen...


----------



## DKK007 (4. November 2014)

Wir haben 21k LTE und es kommen laut Speedtest abends auch wirklich 21500 down und 5600 up. Jedoch eben nur bis das Datenvolumen aufgebraucht ist. Das Problem ist ja nicht das LTE sondern die *künstlichen* Trafickbegrenzungen. 
Wenn das Netz Tagsüber stärker belastet ist, pendelt sich die Downloadrate automatisch auf 12000-17000 ein, wärend der upload bei etwa 4000-5000 bleibt. 

Wenn nach Mitternacht die Datenautobahn frei ist, dann kann mir niemand erzählen, dass die Netzkapazitäten nicht ausreichen. Als Kompromiss wäre z.B. eine Möglichkeit, das zwischen 23:00 und 7:00 das Datenvolumen nicht gezählt wird. Dann könnte man größer Downloads Abends starten oder per Downloadmanager programmieren und hätte Tagsüber sein Datenvolumen für wichtige Dinge übrig.


----------



## SparkMonkay (4. November 2014)

Obwohl mein Internet manchmal mir so vorkommt, wie als hätte es seine Tage, ist es doch immer Treu 
Wobei, dass an den Umständen der Positionierungen des Kabels liegt.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. November 2014)

CoreLHD schrieb:


> [X] Vollkommen unzufrieden
> 
> Mit 200 *Kbit/s* im Download lässt sich nicht besonders viel machen...


 
Autsch, wie lange dauert es denn bei dir bis du PCGH geladen hast??


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (4. November 2014)

Mal ehrlich... Zufrieden bin ich nie ;D Also so 1gb/sec. im Download wäre schon optimal. Zur Zeit habe ich leider nur zwischen 1,6 und 3,5 mb im Download, Ping liegt bei 25


----------



## Crush182 (4. November 2014)

Seit dem wir vor ein paar Jahren umgezogen sind und seit dem das Internet über die Stadtwerke beziehen bin
ich mehr als zufrieden (Volle Geschwindigeit, sehr guter Ping und bis jetzt erst einmal nen Ausfall, weil an ner Brücke was mit dem Kabel gemacht wurde) 

Früher gabs mit div. Internetanbietern immer wieder mal ein hin und her, weil das Internet mal nicht funktioniert hat (Router bekamm keine Antwort mehr usw.)
Und die volle Geschwindigkeit gabs da iwie auch nicht.


----------



## anton-san (4. November 2014)

Hatte zuerst 16000 .der Leitung die 4 Monate problemlos lief und dann immer öfter Störungen hatte...dann hat 1&1 immer weiter gedrosselt bis auf 11000 runter. Die sind jetzt dafür Stabil. Bezahle aber natürlich 16000 weiter..."mehr geht nicht mehr" so die Service Hotline. Wird nächsten Monat gekündigt...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. November 2014)

Zufrieden mit 150Mbit + 5Mbit Upload, obwohl der Upload besser sein könnte.


----------



## Young-Master (4. November 2014)

X Unzufrieden! 
Was soll ich denn noch zu dem Thema sagen wirklich abseits der Welt bin ich definitiv nicht,  aber ich muss mich mit DSL 1000 zufrieden geben, die Downloadrate liegt bei haltet euch fest: 105kb/s


----------



## dodo741 (4. November 2014)

X Zufrieden 

1&1 16.000 Davon kommen etwa 15.500 + - an


----------



## Dynamitarde (4. November 2014)

dodo741 schrieb:


> X Zufrieden
> 
> 1&1 16.000 Davon kommen etwa 15.500 + - an


 
Ich bin auch bei 1&1 und habe eine 16.000 .Ankommen tut aber nur 8000.
X Unzufrieden


----------



## seppo1887 (4. November 2014)

50000 bestellt und kommen auch an, aber wenn ich demnächst zurück in meine Heimat ziehe bete ich für 16000... Also ein vorgezogenes Unzufrieden


----------



## Icedaft (4. November 2014)

Zufrieden mit meiner Leitung (Unitymedia, 100Mbit/200Mbit wären möglich) und doch unzufrieden obgrund der ungleichen Verteilung. Während ich mit meinem Haus an der Hauptstraße im Ort die Wahl habe ob ich Unity mit bis zu 200Mbit oder Telekom mit bis zu 50Mbit nehme, bekommt mein Bruder mit seiner Familie am Ende einer Sackgasse einer alten Siedlung nicht mal 3Mbit bei der Telekom. In den Außenbereichen sieht es noch schlimmer aus.


----------



## pedi (5. November 2014)

100 Mbit bei KD, eigentlich schon zufrieden.


----------



## PepperID (5. November 2014)

Habe auch 100 Mbit bei KD, allerdings kommt nur 50 ~ an... der Ping ist auch mies


----------



## Rizzard (5. November 2014)

Bin seit einem halben Jahr auf 600-800kb/s download angestiegen.
Das sind mittlerweile wahnwitzige Geschwindigkeiten die man da erreicht. Von mehr kann man höchstens träumen.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. November 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bin seit einem halben Jahr auf 600-800kb/s download angestiegen.
> Das sind mittlerweile wahnwitzige Geschwindigkeiten die man da erreicht. Von mehr kann man höchstens träumen.


 
Meinst du das wir noch mehr brauchen als Heutzutage schon erhältlich und das jetzt? Verstehe deinen Beitrag nicht so richtig.


----------



## ImpulZze90 (5. November 2014)

seit Jahren eine DSL 16.000 bei der Telekom, solange das Internet geht kann man sich nicht beklagen


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. November 2014)

Ich bin bis auf die Tatsache, das ich beim Download max. 54MBit /s habe, total zufrieden. Der Anbieter ist Kabel BW und es gab noch nie Probleme in irgendeiner Art. Der Ping (laut Ping test) liegt durchschnittlich bei 24ms, in Spielen habe ich laut Anzeige 16-50 ms, was auch für CS gut ist (mein Kumpel hat wenn jemand im Haus YouTube guckt) locker 300ms (+-50)


----------



## S754 (5. November 2014)

Bin absolut nicht zufrieden. Habe einen 20Mbit Vertrag, bekomme nur 10Mbit rein über das alte Postkabel (wovon 8Mbit dann tatsächlich am PC ankommen), mehr wäre leider nur über Mobilfunk möglich. Ping ist auch grottenschleicht, im Durchschnitt 75ms.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (5. November 2014)

2000er Dsl für 4 Rechner/Notebooks + Smartphones, da wird jeder Patch zu einer Qual.


----------



## Gripschi (5. November 2014)

Haben DSL 6000 seit 8 Jahren aber maximal 3500 kommen an. Ich bin unzufrieden mit weil es für YouTube schon kaum reicht und wenn 2 nur surfen stirbt hier das Netz im Haus.

Angeblich soll seit Jahren ausgebaut werden aber nix tut sich.

Sonst fast nie Probleme bei der TKom.

Würde mir 1MB Download wünschen.

Wechsel ist nicht drin da keiner hier mehr leistet, Nachbarn haben es probiert.


----------



## Dyfcom (5. November 2014)

ich bin auch unzufrieden.

habe ein 4k Leitung bestellt, 2-2,2k kommen an, gezahlt wird für 16k. 

-Youtube Videos in 360p zu gucken nervt und sieht sch*** aus.
-Streams bei Twitch sind bei nicht gepartnerten Channeln gar nicht mehr möglich.
-Zocken kann ich nur BF3, weil in den anderen Multiplayer Spielen (CS:Go, BF4 (unspielbar, also wirklich gar nicht spielbar) und sogar MW2 läuft gar nicht mehr)
-So bald einer aus dem Haus im Internet surft geht auch nichts mehr.
-Download Zeiten sind ein Katastrophe.
-Mache Webseiten brauchen mehrere Sekunden oder gar Minuten bis sie geladen sind.
-Leistung nimmt jedes Jahr ab.

Dazu bedanke ich mich schon mal bei allen die hier abgestimmt und ein Kommentar abgegeben haben 

Btw die Internet Seite von meinen Provider braucht genau 43 Sekunden zum Aufrufen


----------



## Gamer090 (5. November 2014)

Ohje was ich da lese das nicht 100% der bezahlten Leistung ankommt, also sowas ist unter aller Sau.

Wenn ich euch wäre, würde ich mal den Anbieter wechseln, ein Anbieter der euch nicht mindestens 90% der bezahlten Leistung zu liefern gehört bestraft!


----------



## Gripschi (5. November 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ohje was ich da lese das nicht 100% der bezahlten Leistung ankommt, also sowas ist unter aller Sau.
> 
> Wenn ich euch wäre, würde ich mal den Anbieter wechseln, ein Anbieter der euch nicht mindestens 90% der bezahlten Leistung zu liefern gehört bestraft!



Hallo? Gehts noch?

Mir ist durchaus bewusst das es bis zu heißt. Aber wenn man bei 6000er die Hälfte hat ist nicht viel drin. Da wünscht man sich volle Breite.

Zumal der Ausbau schleppend ist.

Bitte spar solche Kommentare dir einfach.


----------



## XyZaaH (5. November 2014)

Unzufrieden, da 16k Leitung die einbricht falls jemand ein YouTube Video guckt kann der andere im Haus nicht mehr zocken.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. November 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hallo? Gehts noch?
> 
> Mir ist durchaus bewusst das es bis zu heißt. Aber wenn man bei 6000er die Hälfte hat ist nicht viel drin. Da wünscht man sich volle Breite.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bekomme was ich an Leistung bezahle und oft sogar noch mehr, ich würde sofort den Anbieter wechseln wenn er mir nicht mindestens 90% liefern würde.


----------



## nudelhaus (5. November 2014)

ganz ok, zwar liegt bei mir seid gut 15 jahren eine glasfaserleitung.. aber die liebe telekom erlaubt nur eine 6000´er leitung, soll die jahre mal auf 50000 aufgestockt werden.. nunja, telekom macht was sie wollen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. November 2014)

Glasfaser ist nicht Glasfaser 
Nicht jede ist Internet fähig


----------



## Freymuth (6. November 2014)

100k Leitung bei KD. 

Es Kommen 102k an und Ping bei ~35. 

Leider immer ca. 1 Ausfall im Monat für ein paar Stunden.


----------



## Atothedrian (6. November 2014)

[Ja]

100 Mbit Down, 30 MBit up. Wird bezahlt und kommt auch aus der Dose, da Glasfaser  .
 Ich schiele aber schon ein wenig neidisch zu ein paar kleinen Kuhdörfern um mich herum hin, da bauen ein paar Holänder mit der Firma "Unser ortsnetz" grad Glasfaser aus und verkaufen 100 Mbit synchron (!!!) Anschlüsse für nur 47€.


----------



## dj_the_one (6. November 2014)

125 down 12.5 up, + kabelfernsehen und telefon für 29,90 . Wir Wiener können uns nicht beklagen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. November 2014)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Glasfaser ist nicht Glasfaser
> Nicht jede ist Internet fähig


 Die tkom entwickelt doch so gerne neue techniken für alte medien. 
Wie wäre es denn mal mit der nutzbar-machung alter, eigentlich ungeeigneter glasfaser-leitungen? Licht leiten sollten die ja können und wenn mal in diese richtung geforscht würde, wäre aus den dingern auch bestimmt mehr heraus zu holen wie aus dem alten kupfer.
Und der positive nebeneffekt? Es gäbe nur noch ein "leitung geht" oder "geht nicht". Die momentanen kupfer-zwischenstufen von "geht vieleich", "ein wenig", "ein wenig selten", "immer nur dann, wenn der techniker da ist" usw. würden mit glasfaser entfallen. 

@ Topic
Anfangs 56 kbit und tkom 384 kbit (mehr geht laut tkom immer noch nicht) waren nicht zufriedenstellend. Dank easybell und offener schaltung habe ich seit ende 2011 effektive 3,5 mbit. Da ich nicht online zocke oder irgendwelche riesigen spiele von steam oder sonst woher ziehe (retail ftw), bin ich recht zufrieden damit.
Ab ende januar 2015 soll hier laut tkom mehr gehen, aber einzig entertain würde mich reizen und das ist via pc nicht zu machen.  (eine software dafür wäre eine echte marktlücke)


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2014)

Bei mir kommen 9,5 mbit an. Möglich hiess es waren bis zu 12 aber wenn ich bedenke was sonst so los ist bei uns in der Strasse und neben an... Da bin ich glaub ich spitzenreiter. Leitung ist flott und vor allem Stabil. Telekom 👍


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

Bin zufrieden


----------



## MepMepWroam (6. November 2014)

Sehr unzufrieden, DSL 3000 ist das Maximum bei mir. YT Videos auf 720p gehen noch, aber wenn noch jemand im Haus surft kann man praktisch alles vergessen. Das mit nem Telekom Mitarbeiteranschluss und mein Wohnort ist jetzt nicht unbedingt ländlich. Zumindest soll bald 16k verfügbar sein, wäre ein immenser Fortschritt für mich.


----------



## Heroman_overall (6. November 2014)

[X] nicht zufrieden.

Bekomme meine volle 50er nur Nachts rein. Ab 8Uhr frühs bis 22Uhr rum hab ich in der Regel nur 6-8Mbit, dass ist eindeutig zu wenig. Aber was will man machen.


----------



## wooty1337 (6. November 2014)

[X] nich zufrieden 

Kann zwar meistens die volle Bandbreite meines 32000er Kabelanschlusses von KD nutzten. Leider ist das KD Netz bei uns zur zeit so überlastet, dass es ab und an zu Einbrüchen der Leitung führt. Solange bei uns also nicht ausgebaut wird besteht das Problem weiterhin. Bis dahin zahle ich nur 50% des eigentlichen monatlichen Betrags. Ist zwar ein nettes Entgegenkommen von KD, löst das Problem allerdings nicht...


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (6. November 2014)

Ich bin absolut unzufrieden. Ich zahle für eine 16.000er, die Geschwindigkeit habe ich noch NIE hier gehabt, nichtmals ansatzweise. Wenns gut läuft, sind 8000 drin, das wars dann aber auch. 
Eigentlich will ich zu KD, verschiebe den Plan aber immer wieder


----------



## Laggy.NET (6. November 2014)

16K, praktisch 1,5 MB/s teilweise nur 1 MB/s und abends drosselung diverser Dienste. Ich bin unzufrieden und will mehr. Mehr gibts aber nicht. Kein Kabel und kein LTE verfügbar. (letzteres wäre eh keine Alternative)

Dass die meisten Leute mir ihrer Leitung zufrieden sind liegt wohl daran, dass rein zum surfen selbst 3-6 K schon überdimensioniert sind. Und mehr machen die Meisten eh nicht....

Aber grundsätzlich darf ich froh sein, wenigstens annährend 16K zu haben. Alleine, bis DSL Light geschaltet wurde dauerte es ewigkeiten (ENDLICH Flatrate) und seit 3 Jahren gibts nun 16K. Somit ist man wenigstens nicht mehr komplett ausgeschlossen. Ist schon OK, aber in absehbarer Zeit muss das mehr werden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. November 2014)

Tolle News zu Telekom und ausbau u.s.w......

Deutschland ist bei der Deutschen Telekom nur noch Teilgeschft - WinFuture.de


> Der Umsatz der Deutschen Telekom geht weiter nach oben. Ein genauer Blick auf die Zahlen zeigt allerdings, dass das Wachstum entweder im Ausland stattfindet oder teuer erkauft ist. Das Geschäft in Deutschland ist längst nicht mehr der Kern des ehemaligen Staatskonzerns.





> In Deutschland konnte die Telekom im vergangenen Jahresviertel immerhin 316.000 neue Mobilfunk-Verträge abschließen. Damit stieg die Zahl der geschalteten Anbindungen auf 39,6 Millionen. Abwärts geht es allerdings bei den Festnetzanschlüssen. Hier hat die Telekom ein Minus um 193.000 auf 20,8 Millionen verbucht. Für das Unternehmen liegt das Problem dabei vor allem darin, dass im Zuge dessen auch 21.000 Breitband-Kunden wegliefen. 12,3 Millionen Anschlüsse betreibt der Netzbetreiber jetzt noch selbst.


----------



## seekerm (6. November 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> [..]
> Ich schiele aber schon ein wenig neidisch zu ein paar kleinen Kuhdörfern um mich herum hin, da bauen ein paar Holänder mit der Firma "Unser ortsnetz" grad Glasfaser aus und verkaufen 100 Mbit synchron (!!!) Anschlüsse für nur 47€.


Du meinst symetrisch. Ausbauen tut "deutsche Glasfaser". Anbieter sind uo und bornet.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. November 2014)

PepperID schrieb:


> Habe auch 100 Mbit bei KD, allerdings kommt nur 50 ~ an... der Ping ist auch mies


 
Schon mal was von der Tabelle gehört? Ich bin zwar bei Unitymedia aber die gehören zu KD und da sollte die Tabelle genau so gültig sein. Und 50 von 100 sind unter 75% heißt du könntest sicher was am Preis machen lassen oder den Vertrag auf 50Mbit ändern lassen. 



> Was sind zu niedrige Werte?
> 
> *Nach der DIN Norm 66274-2 muss der Anbieter seinem Kunden mindestens 75% der gebuchten Bandbreite liefern.*
> 
> ...


----------



## 442 (6. November 2014)

Unzufrieden .. Zufrieden mit meiner Wohnheimleitung (da ist klar dass es schnell ist), unzufrieden mit der Leitung zuhause. 6000er, ca. 3000 liegen an, und das kommt alles über die Antennengesellschaft rein. DSL ist bei uns noch nicht so weit.


----------



## schmidda (6. November 2014)

Bin recht zufrieden. 150Mbit/s bei KabelBW, real sind es 16-18Mb/s. Ping schwankt zwischen 30 und 50. Allerdings gibt es auch 2-3 längere Ausfälle pro Jahr.


----------



## jamie (6. November 2014)

Bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Telekom uns 16K andrehen wollen, obwohl aktuell die 6K längst nicht mal ankommen, gibt's häufige Netzfehler und Ping-Peaks.
Ein Anbieterwechsel ist aber leider nicht möglich.
Mit stabilen 16K wäre ich ja voll zufrieden.


----------



## Deathy93 (6. November 2014)

Ich bin ebenfalls zufrieden.

Habe eine 150MBit Leitung von UnityMedia.
Meistens ist die Leitung sogar etwas schneller als 150 MBits


----------



## IGladiatorX (6. November 2014)

Bin zufrieden. Habe sogar mehr download als ich bestellt habe.  Nur das wlan am handy oder laptop spinnt manchmal rum.


----------



## robbe (6. November 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Schon mal was von der Tabelle gehört? Ich bin zwar bei Unitymedia aber die gehören zu KD und da sollte die Tabelle genau so gültig sein. Und 50 von 100 sind unter 75% heißt du könntest sicher was am Preis machen lassen oder den Vertrag auf 50Mbit ändern lassen.



Mal abgesehen davon, das die beiden Anbieter nichts mieinander zu tun haben, wird so eine Tabelle sicher auch bei KD ihre Gültigkeit haben. Das bei ihm allerdings dauerhaft nur 50Mbit ankommen, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Dann ist was mit der Leitung oder Hardware nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Deathy93 (6. November 2014)

IGladiatorX schrieb:


> Bin zufrieden. Habe sogar mehr download als ich bestellt habe.  Nur das wlan am handy oder laptop spinnt manchmal rum.


 
Mit meinem WLAN habe ich auch öfter Probleme.
Liegt wohl am Router, denn das Problem ist anscheinend bekannt bei diesem Modell.


----------



## Best11163 (6. November 2014)

Ich bin überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Nur LTE für Zuhause. 30 Gb volumen mit pings  die mindestens über 70 sind. Nach dem volumen ist es so derbe langsam, dass nichts mehr geht. Und das ganze ist auch noch teurer als dsl.


----------



## kev2k (8. November 2014)

Ich bin recht zufrieden eigentlich, hab 75 MBit Kabel mit 10up die auch meistens ankommen


----------



## Dyfcom (27. November 2014)

Geht da noch was? an der Umfrageteilnahme?


----------



## Nottulner (27. November 2014)

unzufrieden
habe eine 16mbit Leitung und die kommen kaum an. Und an den Wochenenden geht teilweise garnix.


----------



## facehugger (27. November 2014)

Bin recht zufrieden mit meiner 20Mbit-Leitung über Kabel Deutschland. Immer sehr stabil und für meine Zwecke ausreichend fix...

Gruß


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

Stabile 16K und voll zufrieden!


----------



## LOLUNDLOL (10. Juli 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> 6Mbit/s, von denen nur 4 ankommen und das für 25€/Mo. Noch nie einen Ping unter 40ms gesehen. Keine andere Möglichkeit zurzeit.
> 
> 
> 
> Und das in Berlin



Da kann ich mich anschliessen. Zwar nicht in Berlin - aber in der Nähe von Bremen. Der Kumpel im nächsten Dorf hat 16k. Wie? Zauberei.
Mir und meinen zwei Brüder reicht es nicht - trotzdem: wenn man sich gut abspricht ein Ping um 80.


----------



## PeterSteinhauser (12. August 2015)

Habe ein Anbieter gefunden der bereits symmetrische Glasfaser für Fr. 25.- / M. verkauft.
https://www.clearmedia.ch/cloud/fiber-internet/


----------



## Special_Flo (12. August 2015)

Internet Leistung ist bei mir noch unterirdisch  nur 2Mbit/s  ,aber es sind 100Mbit/s bei der Telekom verfügbar können nur nicht wechseln , da der Vertrag noch läuft.

mfg Flo


----------



## tandel (12. August 2015)

50 Mbit für 23€ kann nicht meckern. Der Upload von 2,5 Mbit ist natürlich noch optimierbar, geht aber zur Zeit auch noch.


----------



## Torianator (12. August 2015)

[X]Nein, ich bin unzufrieden, weil:
-Eine sagenhafte Leitung von 200kB/s (im besten Fall) aber schwankt viel zu oft noch weiter in den Keller bis 60kB/s ergo. muss ich den Anbieter viel zu oft kontaktieren, will gar nicht wissen wie meine Kundenakte aussieht. Dabei hatte ich mal eine Geschwindigkeit von 270kB/s, das sogar Konstant...über ein Jahr lang!
-Ich bin vermutlich der einzige der immer wieder diese Spezialisten im Zuge einer Entstörung erwischt... die mir unter anderem, nachdem meine Geschwindigkeit von einen auf den anderen Tag mal auf z.b. 100kB/s sinkt,  garantieren das mehr nicht möglich sei. 
-Noch immer für Fastpath (Bestandskunde) draufzahle weil, auch wenn mir gesagt wird das ein "low interleaving profile" eingestellt wird, ich ohne FP 70+ Ping auf deutschen Servern habe, statt den 30~ms
-Packetloss ist auch eher die Regel als die Ausnahme mittlerweile. 
Um es nochmal zusammenzufassen: Leitung,Anbieter,Support,Kosten,Aufwand = ******* 

Und weil hier als Alternativen dann nur noch T-Com und 1&1 bleiben, über welche ich eine eventuell eine noch langsamere Geschwindigkeit und noch dazu kein Fastpath hätte, ärgere ich mich auch weiterhin mit no2 (Alice)


----------



## Guckler (13. August 2015)

Ja, ich bin zufrieden

Nach dem Wechsel von einer 16k leitung die nur 10 geliefert hat bin ich mit VDSL 50 durchaus zufrieden, konstante Datenrate 50/10 mit 20ms Ping


----------



## Reap (13. August 2015)

Zufrieden! 100 MBit/s für 27€, hoffe sehr diesen Vertrag beim Umzug nächsten Jahres mitnehmen zu können.


----------



## Hawkins (13. August 2015)

[X] Nein 

DSL 6000 ist einfach zu lahm und leider wird wohl erst in 2+ Jahren mehr Speed möglich sein. Dorfleitung Suckt! Aber zumindest sind die 6mbit Konstant und mein Ping ist auch super


----------



## Damir (22. August 2015)

Habe die Unitymedia 120 Mbits Leitung ankommen
tun über Kabel 128 Down und 5,9 Mbits Up also beklagen kann
man sich nicht! Werde aber bald auf ne 50K 1und1 Leitung umsteigen da
im neuen Wohnort mehr nicht möglich ist D:


----------



## Kuhprah (22. August 2015)

Absolut nedd... jetzt schon zahl ich ein Vermögen für DSL 16000 und bekomme bestenfalls 10.000, im Haus hab ich dann für 130€ im Monat TV und Internet mit bestenfalls 40.000 LD und 2.000 UL ...  Aber da es gerade mal 2 Anbieter gibt die mir TV auf 3 Fernseher ermöglichen dort (der 2. is UPC Cablecaom  ) bleibt mir nix anderes übrig....


----------



## speedype (23. August 2015)

Nein hab ne 1k leitung 125kb wen ich glück habe dorf internet


----------



## Stefan077 (23. August 2015)

Bin ganz zufrieden. Klar könnte schneller sein, kenne aber auch genug die weniger bekommen.
Habe 10 Mbit Down- & 1 Mbit Upload, VoIP mit 3 Telefonnummern und mit Easybell einen echt
klasse Anbieter. Das alles dann für 22€ im Monat....

Habe Glasfaser vor der Tür liegen. Müsste aber 350€ Anschlussgebühr bezahlen und dann wäre ich
Monatlich bei 55€ mit 50 Mbit/10Mbit incl. Festnetzflat. Ist es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht Wert....


----------



## SlapJack (25. August 2015)

Hab zwar DSL 25k aber bei Streams von 4K Videos etc. geht die Leitung in die Knie. Außerdem ist es eine Echte Tortur Fotos, Videos und Backups hoch zuladen, da es einfach äußerst langsam ist. Eigentlich hätte ich gerne Glasfaser oder Kabelanschluss nur leider gibts in unserer Region sowas nicht.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2015)

Wir sind bei UnityMedia und haben 3Play 32Mbit. Wir bekommen immer die versprochene Geschwindigkeit und haben sehr selten Störungen. Wenn mal welche aufreten werden schnell behoben.
Leider ist unser Kabelmodem zu alt für höheren Geschwindigkeit als 50 Mbit.  Ein neues Kabelmodem kostet 50 Euro. Dafür sind wir im Moment zu geizig. Sonst würden wir 3Play 60 Mbit buchen.
Neukunden kriegen das Modem kostenlos dazu. Das ist für uns das einzige Manko bei dem Anbieter.


----------



## Jolly91 (25. August 2015)

Ich hab zwar DSL 20k, aber nur 2k Upload... Und da hätte ich gerne ein Verhältnis von 20/5mbit.


----------



## onlygaming (25. August 2015)

Habe 6K und die kommen mit 50-80 MS Ping an 

Hätte gerne mehr aber das ist kein Grund unzufrieden zu sein da ich ja mehr könnte aber net darf und das liegt net am Anbieter


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

Habe nur ne 25mbit Leitung mit 4k up, bin aber damit im Singlehaushalt voll und ganz zufrieden.


----------



## True Monkey (25. August 2015)

Nun ja ....reicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. August 2015)

50mbit vdsl t-kom
kommt auch zu 99% oder so bei mir an der buchse an


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (25. August 2015)

Unzufrieden. Nur 6000er DSL. In der heutigen Zeit unzumutbar. 

Straße gegenüber bekommt 50000er DSL ^^ Fair ? Ich denke nicht ? Jemand verklagbar ? Leider meines Wissens nicht !
Sollte  etwas über Rechtschutz machbar sein, lasst es mich bitte Wissen.

Sollte ich Privat ein Anwalt bezahlen müssen mit 100% Erfolg. Habe ich auch kein Problem mit. 
Selbst wenn der Anwalt+alles andere 4000Euro kosten würde.


----------



## Gripschi (25. August 2015)

Mittlerweile Ja!

DSL 6000, bald 15k, oder gar 50k Ich bin zufrieden!

Endlich baut die Telekom aus.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (25. August 2015)

Die Telekom ist unfähig da auszubauen wo es sinn macht. Hauptsache Großstädte werden ausgebaut und bekommen ein Update von 100Mbit auf 200Mbit.

Ein Ort in der nähe mit 200 Einwohner hat 25Mbit. Wahrscheinlich wohnt da ein Präsident einer großen Firma.

In einer 24000 Einwohner Ortschaft gibt es Teile mit mehreren Tausend Einwohner wo nur 6000er DSL machbar ist. Mit pech nur 5000er DSL.


----------



## sycron17 (25. August 2015)

Top zufrieden
100Mbit mit Glasfaser ermöglicht mein rechner im Gamingraum meine spiele mit bis zu11.85MB/s zu downloaden  (über 5Ghz wlan natürlich)


----------



## Gripschi (25. August 2015)

Ist wohl Offtopic. Aber meine Stadt hat ca 20K Einwohner und es wurde seit 20Jahren nix groß ausgebaut.

Sofern ist der Sprung auf DSL 6000 eine Verdpllung die gefällt. Im Dezember dann mehr


----------



## Icedaft (25. August 2015)

Immer eine Frage davon, wo man in einem Ort wohnt. Mein Bruder wohnt in einer Sackgasse, in der außer ihm nur Rentner ohne Kabelanschluss wohnen und er bekommt nur rund 1-2Mbit bei einem 6Mbit-Vertrag bei der Telekom. Ich selbst wohne direkt an der Hauptstraße im selben Ort, habe bei Unitymedia einen 100Mbit-Anschluss und könnte 200Mbit bekommen- wenn ich denn wollte.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (25. August 2015)

Würde gerne das Schreiben was ich von der Telekom halte. Bin mir aber sicher das ich dann von der Telekom verklagt werden würde ^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. August 2015)

Die Straße gegenüber ist wohl näher am HVt oder gehört zu einem anderen Vorwahlbereich? Oder seid ihr eine Art weiße Insel, das könnte ein Datenbankproblem sein. 

Die Telekom muss natürlich wirtschaftlich agieren und kann nicht einfach mal eben überall ausbauen. Beschwer dich bei deiner Kommune, sammel Unterschriften, sorg dafür dass ein Ausbau gefördert wird oder über Vorverträge zustande kommt.. aber einfach nur schimpfen hilft keinem und kratzt die Telekom nicht. 

Vielleicht hat der 200 Einwohner Ort genau das gemacht. Oder dort steht aus historischen Gründen ein HVt..


----------



## Unbekannter_User (26. August 2015)

Niemals!

Unser Internet ist voll langsam! maximal 20 MB/s Download und 2MB/s Upload. Außerdem schmiert der Besch... KD Router sehr oft ab.


----------



## anton-san (29. August 2015)

100. ter...alles gut

sysProfile: ID: 136119 - Paule-San


----------



## Furoo (1. September 2015)

Bin bei 2&2  und nicht zufrieden, wenn es mal regnet kann es schon vorkommen dass die Leitung alle 5 Minuten getrennt wird. 

Zudem ist ein 2,Jahresvertrag (egal bei welchem Anbieter) m.M.n. nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Bzw. selten gibt es für Bestandskunden auch gute Angebote.

Was bleibt ist eigentlich alle 2,Jahre zu wechseln und die guten Angebote mitzunehmen.


----------



## Timerle (6. September 2015)

ganz zufrieden. 
2K bisher TKom die auch stabil waren. 
Bald 50k wenn alles gut geht durch Umzug.  *bet*  Wieder bei TKom...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (6. September 2015)

Ich bin zufrieden aber nicht uneingeschränkt.

In der alten Wohnung hatte ich noch einen Anschluss von Unitymedia.
Ganz davon ab, dass es minimum einmal in der Woche ein Problem mit der Leitung gab,
war ich mit der Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 100Mbit sehr zufrieden.

Nur der Upload von mageren 2,5MBit war mir ein Dorn im Auge.


Mit der nächsten Wohnung wurde ich dazu genötigt, einen Anschluss bei der Telekom zu buchen.
Hier habe ich mich für VDSL 50 mit Entertain usw. entschieden.
Klar, jetzt habe ich nur die halbe Geschwindigkeit im Download,
aber dafür habe ich nun 10Mbit im Upload.

Ich arbeite viel mit einer Cloudlösung* - von daher ist mir ein schneller Upload wichtig.
Ein bis zwei Mal im Monat mache ich ein BackUp und meine Fotos wandern instant 
auf die Cloud, soweit ich mich in einem WLan befindet.

Richtig zufrieden wäre ich mit 100MBit Downstream und 25MBit Upstream.
(Will ja nicht direkt übertreiben ^^)




*Cloudlösung:
Gemieteter Server mit Standort in Deutschland von deutschem Anbieter.
(Wegen deutschen Datenschutzgesetz)


----------

